# red flag for yall...be aware



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the game is ramping up...we stirred the pot and got this started...now we are about to stir it again.just my 2cents....i have been doing all i can in last bit...this is spuring me on even more....you think a month of heavy snow has crippled the country.....i hope we dont see the effects of a clash.we shoulda never been in ukraine pulling strings trying to play puppet master in first place.


http://newcoldwar.org/u-s-to-deploy-six-national-guard-companies-to-ukraine-this-week/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://beforeitsnews.com/survival/2...warns-sending-arms-an-act-of-war-2559580.html


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2015/02/11/fighting-rages-on-in-ukraine-ahead-peace-talks/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this was talked about last month...seems its going to happen maybe as soon as end of this week.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md4bQT2KrLE[/ame]


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

TPTB appear to think that this is a game. Hope they got a roll of quarters 'cuz this type of plan might take a few tries to win.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

REALLY!!?? Like these "training missions" have gone SO WELL the past few decades. Let's get ourselves wound even tighter into someone else's mess. I no longer have any interest in impeaching our elected officials.....I just want to secede!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Our current government does not like it that Russia is anti-muslim. Any country that that won't bend to the islamic nonsense will be found to be some kind of "bad guy, just like Israel. Think of all nations in terms of a muslim chess board. Yes, a game is being set up, but many need to open their eyes to the truth of the players, not what they say,but what they are doing.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Our current government does not like it that Russia is anti-muslim. Any country that that won't bend to the islamic nonsense will be found to be some kind of "bad guy, just like Israel. Think of all nations in terms of a muslim chess board. Yes, a game is being set up, but many need to open their eyes to the truth of the players, not what they say,but what they are doing.


I thought Russia had lots of Muslims .... in fact Russian birth rates are low and Muslim are high and in a few generations there could be more Muslims than Russians ????

I googled and Russia is about 12% Muslim


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Johnny Dolittle said:


> I thought Russia had lots of Muslims .... in fact Russian birth rates are low and Muslim are high and in a few generations there could be more Muslims than Russians ????


Yes, they do,but as we know there are diffrent sects. Some want freedom more than the others.It's the freedom, the califate can't have.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I don't see it that way. While we obviously have a commitment to Ukraine which comes out of the agreement we signed, until I see A10s flying in, it's still primarily the Ukrainians vs. the Russians.

*The overriding issue is the extended period we've given Iran to continue nuclear weapons development. Netanyahu's speech was a true red flag.* It's extraordinary that a free country's leader felt he had to address the US Congress. Do you understand how beyond the pale that is? 

The Iranian situation worries me. Ukraine is more of an aggravation that Putin can brazenly use military means to pursue Russia's economic interests.

Iran getting nuclear weapons means nuclear proliferation in the Mideast. There are already stories about a Saudi Pakistan connection. If you thought the pilferage of Ghadaffi's weapons stockpiles was a problem, you haven't seen anything.

I think the countdown to the nuclear destruction of major American city has started. It won't be from a Russian attack. It will a sneak attack by Islamic radicals.

Russia is a side show. The Russians aren't going to risk their comfy, corrupt lifestyle to MAD. An Islamic fanatic going for his 72 virgins doesn't GAS. That is what you need to focus on.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I had to laugh when Colonel Foster said: &#8220;If Russia will invade Ukraine, why would we not think they will invade the US next?&#8221;

Ukraine is Russia's next door neighbor. The US would take a tremendous amount of work to get to with a huge military to get through. This is just one more example of tptb riling people up to get support for our military invading another country. I am as patriotic as anyone and grew up an air force brat in Europe when the USSR was in full swing. If there is a good reason for our troops to go into a country, then so be it. But this is not it.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, Russia is a sideshow. Iran attacking Israel is the biggie-or will they attack first. Obama will NOT side with Israel. Netanyahu knows that. We, that said we will "Stand with Israel" in 2008 knew that.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no matter the sideshow or our opions about each situation...are you ready as you can be.

can you make it if oil flow gets disrupted?
can you make it if your job gets disrupted be it from fuel shortages or no business?
what is supply lines get cut on items we think are essential?
if this country would be like it was during ww2 rationing i think the average u.s. citizen would loose their minds?
rationed food?
rationed fuel?
rationed seeds?
rationed fertilizers?
limited income

what would you do if the place you worked were taken over by govt to manufacture items for a war and you were not qualified to do any job there till it changed back....ever think of that one?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.ameshistory.org/exhibits/events/rationing.htm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Put your tinfoil on. I think it's just more sabre rattling so the arms merchants can keep their businesses profiting. They are in it together, and someday they may even have a contest to see who has the best team. I do not understand US foreign policy. Why the fuss over the Ukraine? We weren't too concerned with Chechneya.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

You know elk, it just may be to get that oil price up and the enevitable restrictions to freedom. Of course once gas hits $4-5 a gal the economy will be saved? Yeah right.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

elk says...get ya prepper hat on and get stocked...today!...roflmao

this picture should motivate you to do something..be it for standard prepping of storms and such or harder things like rationing.


take a hard long look at this...and think.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

We have so much oil they are close to running out of storage space in Cushing. I'm not arguing about being prepared. Just be rational. What's most likely to happen in your area? Buying a gasoline generator and relying on today's ethanol contaminated gasoline is nuts. 

Follow through.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Darren said:


> We have so much oil they are close to running out of storage space in Cushing. I'm not arguing about being prepared. Just be rational. What's most likely to happen in your area? Buying a gasoline generator and relying on today's ethanol contaminated gasoline is nuts.
> 
> Follow through.















http://thelibrary.org/lochist/periodicals/bittersweet/su77j.htm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do you have rope,old milk crate and creek? i buy ever milk crate i come across both plastic and metal...the plastic ones are not these flimsy things they sell at lowes either.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> do you have rope,old milk crate and creek? i buy ever milk crate i come across both plastic and metal...the plastic ones are not these flimsy things they sell at lowes either.


I grab every one out of treestands I come across.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We are very prepared. We probably have 8-10 years of food storage, a perennial garden including dozens of different fruiting bushes and trees, plus we have lots of meat out swimming around and walking around our place. 

As far as fuel, we store diesel in 55 gal drums, we have many, many non electric kitchen items as well as tools, we have ways to fix clothes, entertain children, entertain ourselves, protect ourselves, deal with medical issues... We always add to it, but, we have thought through many scenarios and have prepared. But then again, we've been doing this for at least a decade.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Rationing means black market. So I would guess the homesteaders here might be able to make a buck selling extra produce, dairy, meat and such under the table. It was quite popular around here in WW2. The old trucker that my father knew and finally used after coming out of WW2 said he would go around and butcher animals at night by truck headlights, the farmers would sell their meat without the government's knowledge and make a good profit, and he got paid well. In any crisis, "don't let a crisis go to waste" learn from the liberals, figure an angle to take advantage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

little update and correction.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyz3ZXOadkQ[/ame]


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I read that in one of the links you posted. Hopefully nothing will come of this. It's one thing to be fighting "for the most part" an untrained enemy, with mostly basic equipment and a very local command structure. If they ever had good commo, eyes in the sky etc they would be in much better shape to put a hurtin to someone. Anywho Russia doesn't have any of these problems. I wish we would stay out, this is more of a civil war. Can be difficult to tell who the enemy is sometimes. Some collateral damage may not be taken lightly. I feel for those Airborne guys. What a lousy assignment. There's a song about this on youtube by Country Joe McDonald. I think it's just called his Vietnam song. Probably not for kids though. Country Joe is an honorably discharged vet by the way. I've been on this forum awhile, and no event, nothing ever posted made me want to prep or change my lifestyle. This one does. Now I wish I had all my drinking and wenching money back!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I read that in one of the links you posted. Hopefully nothing will come of this. It's one thing to be fighting "for the most part" an untrained enemy, with mostly basic equipment and a very local command structure. If they ever had good commo, eyes in the sky etc they would be in much better shape to put a hurtin to someone. Anywho Russia doesn't have any of these problems. I wish we would stay out, this more of a civil war. Can be difficult to tell who the enemy is sometimes. Some collateral damage may not be taken lightly. I feel for tjose Airborne guys. What a lousy assignment. There's a song about this on youtube by Country Joe McDonald. I think it's just called his Vietnam song. Probably not for kids though. Country Joe is an honorably discharged vet by the way. I've been on this forum awhile, and no event, nothing ever posted made me want to prep or change my lifestyle. This one does. Now I wish I had all my drinking and wenching money back!


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

That post was so good, I posted it twice! Sorry, I'm heavy into the cough syrup already. I'm not sure how to remove a post, sorry I made yall read it twice.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> That post was so good, I posted it twice! Sorry, I'm heavy into the cough syrup already. I'm not sure how to remove a post, sorry I made yall read it twice.



pass the vodka cough syrup comrade bu putin dunk-ey.....lol....:happy2:


p.s. only hardy northerners wash down gruel breakfast mush with lighter fluid...roflmao...snort..lol


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

They will need to get a war started at some point with the economy collapsing. They will be seeking to "reset" the world stage. It might be Ukraine, or it might be some other place at some other time.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

BlackFeather said:


> Rationing means black market. So I would guess the homesteaders here might be able to make a buck selling extra produce, dairy, meat and such under the table. It was quite popular around here in WW2. The old trucker that my father knew and finally used after coming out of WW2 said he would go around and butcher animals at night by truck headlights, the farmers would sell their meat without the government's knowledge and make a good profit, and he got paid well. In any crisis, "don't let a crisis go to waste" learn from the liberals, figure an angle to take advantage.


I don't know how the marketing of livestock worked during the ration period. My mother has talked about Grandpa having an animal he couldn't sell and the grocer needing meat and both problems being solved during the night.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I could just delete the second post, but your response if funny enough to leave it up.

Matt


----------

